# Poll: What is your age?



## NightKnight

​
*What is your age bracket?*

15-203013.33%21-25188.00%26-302611.56%31-352511.11%36-40198.44%41-452712.00%46-50167.11%51-55188.00%56-6094.00%61-6573.11%66-7083.56%71-7541.78%76-8010.44%81-8510.44%Over 8520.89%13-14146.22%


----------



## NightKnight

I'm curious what the age ranges of our members are.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

AaronC said:


> I'm curious what the age ranges of our members are.


I age bracket is old!







-- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Aras

Why there isnt under 15? I am 14...


----------



## NightKnight

Aras said:


> Why there isnt under 15? I am 14...


I added that option for you.


----------



## lewis850

im 16







a "young'un" the new generation to keep the slingshot spirit alive !!!


----------



## dragonmaster

I started to age backwards so by my profile think i'm 2 since i just hah a birthday a few week's ago


----------



## jskeen

no kidding Bill, I didn't see my usual "Older than Dirt" category either.....


----------



## PandaMan

Well I'm 15 in 3 days, so I may as well vote in the 15-20 category


----------



## A+ Slingshots

I'll be 46 in September...... that means I'm old enough to take a white knuckle grip on the 41-45 category as long I can!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

I am 27. But still feel 15.


----------



## shooter452

Next week I'll be celebrating the 14th aniversity of my 29th birthday.


----------



## e~shot




----------



## bullseyeben!

27yrs, but seems the young lads are slightly ahead, but the way I see it that's good for every thing slingshots, as they shall carry the slingshot legacy onwards..


----------



## As8MaN

17







.


----------



## Hrawk

Thirty six going on 17.

Have been using slingshots since I bought my first one at age eight.

Yup, I've been shooting slingshots longer than I have had hair on my . . . . . . . face.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Forgot to post my age 36

Nothing witty to say about 36

I love mashed potatoes

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

lightgeoduck said:


> I love mashed potatoes


Must be something about the age. I also love mashed potatoes.

I always add butter, milk, onion flakes and cracked pepper, YUM!


----------



## shot in the foot

Im 53 but still acts like a big kid sometimes, jeff


----------



## JoergS

Here is the age distribution of my audience (from youtube's insight program):


----------



## mckee

im 14 but i put myself in the 15 - 20


----------



## dgui

One foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel.

I deserve it, got it commin, and I'm ready for it!

I just hope it doesn't happen before my dog dies.

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

We all deserve it!







-- Tex


----------



## plinky pete

I was 18

ten years ago









pp


----------



## Brooks67

I am 16. And started shooting about 5 years ago


----------



## Guest

42 here

cheers


----------



## Gwilym

I'm 23


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I'm 54. Look like 44, feel like 64. I had my first heart stress test today and survived, err, passed with flying colors according to my doctor, but what does he know?


----------



## AJT

15, 16 in Nov. Been shooting everything for about 5 years now.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Slash

I'm 37 on Sunday and I'm wishing for a for a roll of theraband gold when I blow out all them candles!


----------



## kyrokon

I am only 34, had to get glasses a month ago and feel like death eaten a cracker.

Hope I can still shoot at 80+ who ever that is your awesome.


----------



## orcrender

I am 58.


----------



## philly

70 years young in November.
Philly


----------



## Chugosh

43


----------



## Imperial

im 39 but my wife says i act like a 3 year old.


----------



## pelleteer

41 going on 12.


----------



## Hagencopen

Flipped over to 32 May of this year.


----------



## dgui

Almost at the End.


----------



## tate

kyrokon said:


> I am only 34, had to get glasses a month ago and feel like death eaten a cracker.
> 
> Hope I can still shoot at 80+ who ever that is your awesome.


I will be 82 the 3rd day of September,and also ride bicycle 10 to 30 miles on good days. Make and shoot my own slingshots.


----------



## Beanflip

I am 38 . I just try to enjoy each year. I won't see it again.


----------



## MikeyRoy

23! Woooooooo!


----------



## slingshotvibe

16 still young but alot more slingshot years left ehhehe


----------



## luke brisco

I'm 17


----------



## Dayhiker

When I hit that third 6 we're all goin' to h---!


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm supposed to be 53....I can't believe that!


----------



## Daniel J

im 13 but turning 14 on sunday(10th of july)


----------



## Ry-shot

14


----------



## johnthemarksman

14


----------



## Vekta

Turn 25 near the end of this month.

Bleh.


----------



## M.J




----------



## cheese

14


----------



## Sean

I'm 46


----------



## RedRubber

I'm much to young to be this **** old. But...I'm in pretty good shape for the shape I'm in.

Red Rubber


----------



## polecat

well just retired from biking decided to grow up got myself a lurcher just got some ferrets make catty's (slingshots) my mother thinks i'm going back to being a kid so what it keeps you young i'm only 54 and feel like 15 i aim to enjoy it while i'm here your along time dead
polecat


----------



## Flatband

I'm 58 and have been making,shooting and collecting slingshots for exactly 50 years. Made my first "Coat Hanger" slingshot when I was 8. Heck of a long time playing with a so called "Kids Toy"-HAH!


----------



## triville36

23


----------



## Litebow

61 years old and just started shooting slingshots a couple of months ago. Having fun shooting and reading every word in every slingshot forum I can find.


----------



## rapidray

Was going to do a poll on this...but it already has been done. So, I will just vote.  57 next month


----------



## Marbles

Started with slingshots at 16 ,I am now 69 . :shhh:


----------



## tnflipper52

60 and feeling it.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Turned 59 in January. One of the Grandpas on the forum. Still feel like a kid and always will be!

Randy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Doing some demographics for marketing purposes, or just out of curiosity?


----------



## lightgeoduck

NightKnight said:


> I'm *curious* what the age ranges of our members are.





Tentacle Toast said:


> Doing some demographics for marketing purposes, or just out of curiosity?


Im guessing out of curiosity.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

It'd be really interesting to poll income brackets. Many of the folks here seem to like firearms as well, & if we have a penchant for guns of a quality on par with our knives & slingshots (& you KNOW we do), then combined there's a few thousand out of our budgets that can, let's face it, be blown...


----------

